# Accident in the woods!



## Arrow3

Scary situation in the woods last night . We had a gentleman around 60 years old faceplant into the creek, hit his head on a tree , and knocked unconscious.  His head was under water and he was drowning. Me , Brad Blalock  , and Wayne Chastain  let the dogs go and rushed to help him. Brad got to him first but was blocked by a large blow down to get his head out of the water. Me and Wayne came from behind the tree and got ahold of some clothing and started pulling. I consider myself pretty strong but pulling dead weight straight up almost a straight down hill was a feat. We couldn't have got him out without teamwork. When we got him out of the water he tried to come to but blacked back out again. Blood was flowing into the creek from a gash in the side of his head. Brad held him up and he came to a little. He was very out of it asking the same questions over and over. They called 911 and and the local game warden showed up before the rescue squad got there. It was rough but we took turns carrying him out of the woods, roughly 400 yards. They left with him headed towards the hospital and I came on home. Craziest night ever for me coon hunting. Just a reminder to us all on how quick something can go bad. I just heard the gentleman is in ICU with bleeding on his brain.  The Madison County EMTs, Game Warden Shane Sartain,  and their search and rescue team did a great job...


----------



## antharper

Accidents happen quick , hope he fully recovers!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

WOW !!!   Reading this happening just gives me the "willies".

Brandon, that was a scary situation for sure.  It is bad enough during daylight hours but in the darkness, things would surely be a lot worse.  Your hunting partner is very fortunate so far that you guys were able to offer immediate help to him.  I surely hope that he can recover with no long-lasting effects too.   

Sounds like an outstanding job of rendering immediate aid by your group too.  Kudos to all of you involved.


----------



## kmckinnie

Best wishes.


----------



## specialk

wow!, I too hope everything turns out alright with the fellow.....glad ya'll were able to help him.......were ya'll pleasure hunting or on a competition hunt?


----------



## Arrow3

specialk said:


> wow!, I too hope everything turns out alright with the fellow.....glad ya'll were able to help him.......were ya'll pleasure hunting or on a competition hunt?


We were just pleasure hunting but we had a big party and several dogs. We're were gonna hunt 3 dogs at a time but the first turn out was all we got to make.


----------



## specialk

Squirrelpricabra said:


> I could be wrong but last time I checked coon season ended in Georgia on Feb 29th.....did Shane give you a ticket for hunting out of season?



no doubt they didn't have a gun with them....you can run dogs year round, just don't carry a gun during the off season.....


----------



## specialk

Arrow3 said:


> We were just pleasure hunting but we had a big party and several dogs. We're were gonna hunt 3 dogs at a time but the first turn out was all we got to make.



gotcha'.....probably a plus that it was a lot of ya'll running.....I never go out hunting or fishing be myself.......


----------



## Arrow3

Guys you can run hounds all year just like specialK said. Just like guys run beagles in the summer on rabbits.


----------



## KyDawg

Glad yall were able to get him out in time. Just shows how quickly things can go south in the woods.


----------



## Horns

Like I said on FB, you and the the others saved this man's life


----------



## RH Clark

Best wishes and prayers sent for the gentleman's full recovery.


----------



## 280bst

Some quick thinking there Hope the fella will be O.K. Hats off to y'all the G.W. and rescue squad. Seems like no matter what Somebody wants to know if ANY body got a ticket or fine. Best to y'all


----------



## Arrow3

280bst said:


> Some quick thinking there Hope the fella will be O.K. Hats off to y'all the G.W. and rescue squad. Seems like no matter what Somebody wants to know if ANY body got a ticket or fine. Best to y'all



I know...


----------



## elfiii

Well done Brandon. It's a good thing ya'll decided to run dogs that night. That man is a lucky man.


----------



## groundhawg

Do we have an update on how the fellow is doing?


----------



## Arrow3

I was told earlier in the week that he had been released from the hospital and told not to do much for 8 to 10 days


----------



## Juan Horton

GOD is. Great GOD.


----------



## DDD

I can tell you that Shane is as good as they come.  I know there is talk about all GW's but I'm not surprised he beat the rescue squad there.  

Glad y'all got him out and he will bounce back!


----------



## Agent

Accidents happen so fast.  It's good that you all were there when you were.


----------



## BowanaLee

Good to hear he's doing alright. God is good !


----------



## dslc6487

Great to hear that he is OK.  ALL you fellows did a great job is saving this fellow hunter.  His family could have no better Thanksgiving.  I know that he will be eternally grateful to you all.  Makes me stop and think.  I am 70 years old and love to hunt alone with my little feist squirrel dog.  Regardless if you are 16 or 100, you probably do not need to be hunting by yourself.  This situation just proves it.  Had he been hunting by himself, the situation would have been different, and for the worse.
Thanks to all you fellows for helping one of our own.


----------

